# Archery Personalities Crossword



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

OK, folks, you had your fun with the Silly Archery Terms.

Now, let's get down and serious about past "Archery Personalities".

Some of this goes way back to the freakcurver days of glory, so, check out your memory banks and dig out your puzzle solving tools and see if you can solve this one.

There are no spaces, blanks, or apostrophes. However first and last names are sometimes used, without spaces between them, hahaha.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Alright Dr. Trivia has provided us all with another puzzle. 

Enjoy.:darkbeer:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

OK, I give up. How do I enter the answers without having to print it out and write it in by hand, since I do not have the full acrobat program?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FS560 said:


> OK, I give up. How do I enter the answers without having to print it out and write it in by hand, since I do not have the full acrobat program?


Sorry, no way to do that on-line cuz first I don't have that expertise; and secondly....takes longer to do that than it would to print it out, hahahaha. I mean, it's free the way it is, only a sheet of paper for a printout....Would be neat to do it in an "on-line" and go situation, however.

download the FREE adobe acrobat reader...only takes a few seconds and then you're golden and good to go for it.

Here's one link where you can download the Adobe Acrobat reader for free.

http://www.download.com/3000-2378-10000062.html

You'll do well on this one, I'm sure...you probably know all the folks personally, hahahhaaa....Not trying to put a time stamp on you, however, Jim!

field14


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Tom, I have acrobat reader already or I would not be able to see the crossword. However, I do not have a printer here at the hotel.

Yeah, I probably do know most of them personally.

The NFAA rules crossword should really be fun. Since you claim that the rules are so convoluted and unclear, where will you find an expert to certify the correct answers?

For best effect and to validate your claim, you should put it out well before the annual meeting.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FS560 said:


> Tom, I have acrobat reader already or I would not be able to see the crossword. However, I do not have a printer here at the hotel.
> 
> Yeah, I probably do know most of them personally.
> 
> ...



Dah, my bad....it's too early on a saturday....must have had too many endorphones while riding bicycle this past week, haha.

Actually, the "rules" puzzle not only has NFAA rules, but IFAA and NAA rules too...so the "convoluted" part of it was taken out of play, haha.:wink:

field14:wink:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Maybe I will just write the answers on the screen with a felt tip. After all I am an engineer.



Do you know how to tell if an engineer has been using your computer?


There is white out on the screen.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FS560 said:


> Maybe I will just write the answers on the screen with a felt tip. After all I am an engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was about blondes...and engineers, and lawyers, hahahahaha.

Have you found the "ANY" key yet?

field14


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

field14 said:


> Have you found the "ANY" key yet?
> 
> field14


?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FS560 said:


> ?



You know....Windows always says to "press "any" key when ready"? I've yet to find that I$&@(*^% "ANY" key and was wondering if your keyboard might have one on it?:wink:

field14:darkbeer:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Had not heard that one.


Fore year ago I cant spel unginer,
Now I are one,
Cant find the ANY key either.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I am going to give it a try. I might know a few.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I know more of them then I thought I would...but I need help on the ones before I was born.:wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know more of them then I thought I would...but I need help on the ones before I was born.:wink:


Hornet, try to piece it together....puzzle solving, hahaha.:wink::embara:

field14


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I will get it...I don't have my printer hooked up at home so I will print it out tomorrow and figure it out.

All I want to know is how you have a puzzle about archery personalities....and I am not in there some place. Yes I have a Boo Boo Lip :wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I will get it...I don't have my printer hooked up at home so I will print it out tomorrow and figure it out.
> 
> All I want to know is how you have a puzzle about archery personalities....and I am not in there some place. Yes I have a Boo Boo Lip :wink:


I needed to make a couple of changes...and needed somer "fillers" so I chose a couple that I thought were most full........whoops, not politicaly correct, so I'll stop before I get into beeg truble!

field14:wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

*Here is the KEY to the Archery Personalities Puzzle*

Below, please find the .pdf file for the KEY to the "Archery Personalities" Puzzle.

I imagine you "newbies" had some minor difficulties with it, but it shouldn't have been to awful bad if you used word skills and pieced things together.:wink::tongue:

Hope you enjoyed it. I'll post another puzzle in a week or two....might not be a crossword; could be matching, scramble, word search.....who knows? ME, of course, haha.

Enjoy,

field14


----------

